# H.K Wick & Co. Glass Paperweight



## Eddie6GS (May 22, 2020)

I picked up this glass paperweight from an estate sale along with a box of bottles a few years back. Never found out much about the company, or any history on who H.K Wick was. I just uncovered it again while going through some things and thought it was cool so I figured I would share. If anyone does know anything about it, I'd be glad to hear. From what I could see it was patented in 1882. The small print at the bottom says: Pat Sep. 1882 Barnes & Abrams Co. Syracuse, N.Y.
Cheers,
Eddie


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 22, 2020)

H.K. Wick was originally from Youngstown Ohio. A very predominant family in Ohio. Maybe this can narrow down your search.
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 22, 2020)

1915 city directories for Buffalo, N.Y. page 1477.


----------



## Eddie6GS (May 22, 2020)

Good eye ROBBYBOBBY! I never thought to look through the directories. Thanks for the extra info, I'll have to look further into it now.                 Eddie.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 23, 2020)

Calalog of copyrights is another great resource. Goes by year.


----------

